# maximuscle thermobol...do they work??



## cecil_sensation

hay guys i bought some thermobol ages ago from maximuscle

i started taking them and they just made me feel sick.

do they actuly work??

any one ever had them actuly work with them?

my diet is

8am: oats

10am: chicken and wm rice with bbq sauce

12.30-1pm chicken and wm rice with bbq sauce

3.30pm: trainging day: can of tuna

non training day: banna

6pm: bcaa tabs before workout

7pm: protein shake and bca tabs after workout

8.30pm: varieys really, normaly somethink like potatoe and a bit of fish

10.30pm; cottage cheese

could it be because of this diet im on they made me feel ill??

or should i just bin them and up my cardio to get rid of this excess fat?

cheers guys

any info would be fantasic


----------



## iron head case

You are better off with eca stack or grenades,

unless you go the black market route, then clenbuterol and t3s work well.

therbobol are in the very average bracket,

check out my site for some good fat burners.


----------



## cecil_sensation

iron head case said:


> You are better off with eca stack or grenades,
> 
> unless you go the black market route, then clenbuterol and t3s work well.
> 
> therbobol are in the very average bracket,
> 
> check out my site for some good fat burners.


ill check your site out mate, nice 1 :thumbup1:


----------



## wardster27

they work i used them post christmas.

main ingredients are green tea and caffiene as with most fat burners otc .

lots of b vits in which is good.

i got them cheap of ebay would not pay normal price for them tho


----------



## cecil_sensation

wardster27 said:


> they work i used them post christmas.
> 
> main ingredients are green tea and caffiene as with most fat burners otc .
> 
> lots of b vits in which is good.
> 
> i got them cheap of ebay would not pay normal price for them tho


they are well expensive, i wont be paying full price again lol

then again dunno if im going to buy them again


----------



## Miller

I used them a few years ago now and to be fair, they worked well

now I dont use fatburners but have dabbled with clen and probably wont use anything but that again. Its cheaper if anything haha


----------



## wardster27

get on e bay . im prob gonna **** sponsors off here but got some class deals on there

i bought some metrx amped for a superb price earlier in week,

t5 are cheap and very effective and you could drink green tea too for an extra kick


----------



## cecil_sensation

wardster27 said:


> get on e bay . im prob gonna **** sponsors off here but got some class deals on there
> 
> i bought some metrx amped for a superb price earlier in week,
> 
> t5 are cheap and very effective and you could drink green tea too for an extra kick


i have heard that green t works well. im going to cjeck out the shops on here first. but still got my thremobol so dont no if i want to finish them off?


----------



## The Bam

Do they work........... Do they Fu*k !!!!!!


----------



## Goose

I wouldn't waste my money on that stuff.. when a clean diet, cardio and other "supps" are far superior.


----------



## cecil_sensation

dc55 said:


> TBH they are overpriced [email protected] Just drink normal green tea and have some strong black coffees throughout the day!!
> 
> Have tried them but there are cheaper and easier ways of getting that last bit of BF down. Made me feel rubbish too.


agree with that, they made me feel ill. but when we trying to get rid of fat were do any think lol. but fink they might as well go straight in the bin with what i got left. time to up the cardio :thumb:


----------

